# had to do it



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried hard not to but I just couldn't help myself. Gonna try her out at mudland Saturday. crappy cell phone pics sorry. 

CAM AM XMR1000


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Sweet. Tell me you bought got warranty cause buying it already done is awesome with one!!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*warranty*

I wouldn't have walked out the showroom without the extended warranty... no way! lol


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bike!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll see you there. Gonna drag my neighbor with me. He has a new popo 500.


----------

